# NYTimes OpEd: Mexico’s Vigilantes on the March



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

There is an interesting article in the New York Times today:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/04/opinion/krauze-mexicos-vigilantes-on-the-march.html?ref=opinion


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> There is an interesting article in the New York Times today:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/04/opinion/krauze-mexicos-vigilantes-on-the-march.html?ref=opinion


Yes it is an interesting article. Mexican TV has been full of this since New Years.

It appears to be that Michoacan is the next big move to correct the situation there according El Presidente. They interviewed one of the main leaders of the autodefensas in Michoacan on TV last week and he did not seem worried his face was shown. They have had some good footage of the action there on TV.

Adela [Foro TV] has been following this almost nightly. I find her news show a good source for many current events.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Michoacan has been on the frontline of the war for years now, but the "news" is the self-defense groups (which have been active in Guerrero for longer than what we see in Michoacan, but Guerrero is 'off the radar' not just for Mexicans, but for foreigners alike). The war impacts residents of the state, residents elsewhere in Mexico ... and people in the USA who purchase products from Michoacan for which many/most ranchers/growers/farmers in the state are forced to pay a "tax" to the terrorists. Enrique Krauze sounds like a bit if a historical revisionist in the NYT article. The drug war started under Zedillo's term of office, about 60,000 people were killed during the term of Fox and maybe 70,000 were killed when Calderon was in office. Calderon did have the courage to publicize the true extent of the war and terrorism, however. Under the current President, it seems the killings and kidnappings and associated violence/crimes have risen from the per year levels seen under Calderon. Guerilla type wars are almost impossible for most national government militaries to defeat. It's not like the terrorists are wearing uniforms which distinguish them from the 'man on the street.' The war is fluid and 'hot spots' move in different parts of the country. But, IMO, the problems are far greater than the average person understands. The situation is so serious and threatening not just to Mexico and Mexicans, but to people in the USA, that a brighter light needs to be focused on the situation in the international media - a media which (away from the border zone) largely ignores anytling involving Mexico.


----------

